# أي الإسمين أنسب: هندسة كيميائية ام هندسة عمليات؟؟؟؟ شارك



## s2b (31 أكتوبر 2006)

اخوتي المهندسين الكيميائين (مهندسي العمليات)
ما هو بتصوركم الاسم الانسب للهندسة الكيميائية ان يطلق عليها هندسة كيميائية chemical engineering او ان تسمى هندسة عمليات process engineering مع العلم ان هذا الموضوع فية جدل عالمي حيث ان بعض الجامعات تسمى بالاول بينما الاخرى تسمي بالثاني؟
اما عن رأيي فان الانسب هو هندسة العمليات process engineering


----------



## cut Eng (31 أكتوبر 2006)

انا ادرس تخصص process engineering في السسنه الثانيه وهي سنة الدبلوم
بس ما عندي فكره عنهما؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس 2006 (31 أكتوبر 2006)

الأسم الصحيح هو هندسة العمليات لأن مسمى المهندس الكيميائي في كل الشركات 
Processes engineer
لانه ممكن يعمل مهندس في شركة ليست بها صناعات كيميائية مثلا انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية وهي عملية ليست كميائية بل ميكانيكية وكهربائية لهذا الاسم هندسة العمليات هو الصحيح والمتعارف عليه 
دوليا


----------



## المطوري (31 أكتوبر 2006)

ان هندسة العمليات انسب للهندسة الكيمياوية


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (31 أكتوبر 2006)

ان هندسة العمليات انسب للهندسة الكيمياوية
حتى يمكن التفريق بين المهندس الكيميائى خريج الهندسة والكيميائى خريج العلوم
ولا يتم الخلط بينهم


----------



## عبود20 (5 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ العزيز
الانسب ان يكون اسم التخصص هندسة العمليات الكيميائية كم هو الحال في الاردن في جامعة مؤتة
و تدرس الهندسة الكيميائية في ستة جامعات في الاردن وهي كما يلي:
1- الجامعة الاردنية وتسمى الهندسة الكيميائية.
2-جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الاردنية وتسمى هندسة كيميائية.
3- جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية وتسمى ( هندسة الصناعات الكيميائية)
4- جامعة الحسين وتسمى الهندسة الكيميائية.
5-الجامعة الالمانية الاردنية وتسمى الهندسة الكيماوية والصيدلة.
6- جامعة مؤتة وتسمى هندسة العمليات الكيميائية


----------



## m.saeed (5 نوفمبر 2006)

It is chemical and process engineering


----------



## chopin (6 نوفمبر 2006)

مهندس كيميائي يعمل كمهندس عمليات, مهندس انتاج, مهنس سلامة , الخ
اي ان الأعم مهنس الكيمياء


----------



## cut Eng (7 نوفمبر 2006)

على حسب ما سمعت انه بعد سنة الدبلوم يتفرع chemical and process engineering وعاد على رغبت الطالب 
وعلى ما اعتقد انه ما في فرق كثير بين الاثنين

ونحنا في سلطنة عمان الكليه الوحيده الي موجود التخصص فيها 
Bsc-Process Operations& Maintenance(هندسة معالجه وصيانه)


----------



## Che208 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على طرح هذا الموضوع الذي يعني كل مهندس كيميائي ...

أنا طالب هندسة كيميائية في المملكة العربية السعودية وهذا التخصص يعنون باسم الهندسة الكيميائية ..

أنا أتذكر في أحد السمسترات الماضية دخل أحد الأساتذة في أحد حصصه وقال إنه من المفترض تسمية هذا التخصص باسم هندسة العمليات ... واستطرد قائلا إنه حتى اساتذة في الجامعات يجهلون ماهية هذا التخصص .... وفعلا هذا السؤال وجهه لنا أستاذنا في الهندسة العضوية عن فروق هذا التخصص عن الكيمياء ....:31:


----------



## s2b (9 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكر وتساؤل*

شكرا لكل الاخوة على المرور وشكر خاص لكل من شارك في الموضوع براي ولكن المشاركات كانت على خلاف المتوقع:81: 
اذ اني توقعت ان يشارك عدد كبير من الاخوة في هذا الموضوع لانه في اعتقادي مهم جدا لكل المهندسين الكيميائيين ولا اتصور وجود مهندس كيميائي ليس له راي او تصور في الموضوع:79: 
لانه بحق مهم:1: 
تحياتي :63:


----------



## مهندسكو (11 نوفمبر 2006)

هندسة عمليات كلمة عامة
ربما لا يمس الكيمياء نهائياً ( كهرباء - صناعية ... )
هندسة كيميائية أيضاً عامة 

على العموم التخصص واحد والعمل متعدد لذلك لو كانت كما ذكر عبود 
لو كان اسمها هندسة العمليات الكيميائية لكان أنسب وأفضل من رأيي

شكراً لكم


----------



## حمدى على احمد (24 يناير 2007)

من راى تسمى الهندسة الصناعية


----------



## eladji1 (5 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....
من وجهة نظري المتواضعة ارى ان عبارة الهندسة الكيميائية عامة ,يندرج تحتها عدة تخصصات مثل البتروكيماويات وهندسة المواد.....
ولا اعتقد ان تسمية هندسة العمليات هي الاصح.....
تسمية الهندسة الكيميائية هي الانسب.....


----------



## s2b (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لكل الاخوة على المرور


----------



## الطمّاح (16 فبراير 2007)

[ان هندسة العمليات انسب للهندسة الكيمياوية


----------

